# olympus c60 6.1 MP.need help.



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well today its my lucky day.i won a olympus digital camera 6.1 MP in a contest.anybody here has any experience with that camera??or with other olympus??i need tips on the settings.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

<jediWave>
Sure... but I'll need you to ship it to me so I can get a better look at it.  Sides, you don't really *need* a 6.1mp camera, do you?
</jediWave>

Seriously tho, congrats.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well to tell you the truth no i dont need it since i got a film camera to take pics of my aquariums and fish and i have 2 other digital cameras 2.0 mp and 3.2 mp.but i couldnt say no to that...lol.
but anyway sb here has to offer me any tips on how to take good pics with that camera??


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

There is nothing different in using a 6 megapixel camera. It may have more features but the basics are the same.

--Nikolay


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well the manual controls are quite difficult i havent be able to get a good shot 4 days now.others coming dark and others too bright...too sharp...
can you list me some good manual settings i can use??
thanks.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Consult your manual on how to use the feature called "Exposure Compensation". Then let the camera choose the exposure. If you don't like it use the Exposure Compensation to lighten or brighten it.

I just posted a hopefully easy to read post about that very topic, please read it to understand how this feature works.

--Nikolay


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

ok.thanks Niko.


----------

